# Fluval 405?



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

anyone have experience would a Fluval 405? Pros/Cons?


----------



## JRMunroe (Feb 13, 2011)

I’ve used the Fluval 204, 304 and 404. They look similar, but I don’t know how they differ from the 5 series. All are still on the job many years later. (Don’t know exactly, but maybe 5-8 years?)

Since they use a proprietary hose, I had to buy additional to reach one of my tanks , but that wasn’t a big deal.

Never had a problem with the Fluvals, that I can remember.

The only other canisters I've used are 3 Eheim Pro’s during same period. Only one Eheim is still on the job (leaks are frustrating.) 

I favor sumps on tanks large enough to make use of them, but I’d buy Fluval again if the need arose.


----------



## happycamper (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a fluval 405 on my 55 gallon turtle tank, he's a seriously messy guy and the fluval does a great job!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I use a 305 on my 30 gallon. Just a smaller version of the 405 (one less media tray).


I absolutely love it. That being said, it is my first canister I've ever used, but I'm glad I had the chance to start with it. It came with the tank when I bought it all used off Craigslist.

It's super quiet, easy to setup and get going, and easy to service.

With my planted 30 gallon, I have carbon on the bottom tray, fine filter pads in the middle tray, and bio material in the top tray. Since it's rated for 70 gallons and I only have it on a 30 gallon that the plants pretty much maintain for me, I only have to service the filter every month or so, and that's just to replenish the carbon. The pre-filter pads have only just begun to collect waste when I tare it down for maintenance. I might also add that my water stays crystal clear


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Can you connect a hydor inline heater to a fluval 405?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would imagine you could attach an inline heater to most any canister.As far as I know all you do is cut the output hose and place the heater between the two pieces.

Found this:hydor inline heater+fluval 305 or 405


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

that's the one thing I would like to do; install an in-line heater so I could get this 200watt submersible out of the tank... it's harder to hide than anything else... can't put plants too close to it because they get "burn" marks on the leaves and the leaf dies...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would love one too.But my next big buy will be another canister for my 29 gallon.


----------

